# How to launch an LS2 with 6 speed?



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

I read somewhere on here an interesting topic that talked about the best launch rpms and shift points for an 04 GTO. I was wondering if anyone out there had some wise words for the 05 and 06s with the LS2. Consider the topic open and let the help pour in.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

after last night ... I'm at a loss. i tried everything. i could not get them stinking tire's to hook up at all . i lost so much time in 60 ft . i might as well of went ice fishing. that's exactly what it felt like under them tire's . however at a mile high , i was still pulling 13.3 down at sea that would equate to low 12's hi 11's . with the conditions i was working with it might be worse at sea level.


SLICKS ARE ON THERE WAY......


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Stock Ls2 quarter mile times?*

Aren't the LS2 suppose to run 13.3 stock? What are you guys with the 05 and 06 running in the quarter with little or no mods?


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

06goatm6 said:


> Aren't the LS2 suppose to run 13.3 stock? What are you guys with the 05 and 06 running in the quarter with little or no mods?


at sea level they'll run 13 all day long, but at a mile high they lose tons of atmosphere and humidity and it's sucks for us.


i'm just not getting any traction due to the torc im running after all my mod's. spinning the tire at the starting line kills the 60 ft times. I should be in the high 11 here , no problem if i can just hook up


----------



## Kraemer (Aug 5, 2008)

06goatm6 said:


> Aren't the LS2 suppose to run 13.3 stock? What are you guys with the 05 and 06 running in the quarter with little or no mods?


I my completely stock (including tires) 06 M6 ran 13.41 at sea level with my With a 60' of 2.17

I was running against a modded 05 GTO, exhaust, shifter, and tune ran 13.6 with a 2.04 60' that night.

Also ran against an Integra that night 15.7 :lol:

I suppose my time was alright for stock tires, but I've gotta get a set of slicks. 
I drove out of there that night knowing slicks would be my first mod, I'm pretty sure I'd be in the 12s with tires.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

06goatm6 said:


> Aren't the LS2 suppose to run 13.3 stock? What are you guys with the 05 and 06 running in the quarter with little or no mods?


I ran [email protected] on my first ever pass (Professional would have my car in the 12's) CAI< magnaflows.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

LS1 here 13.38 bone stock at 919 ft alt. and a DA of 1169. for anyone to get a good 60' and hence a good ET M/T Streets bias plies are the way to go with a M6. the sidewalls wrinkle and take up the shock of launch and smaller rims with bigger sidewalls like 17" or even better 15" are awesome.


----------



## Sticks_n_Stones (Mar 10, 2009)

Hmm a tire thread. Well you guys that are anywhere near stock power and want legitimate street tires need to get a set of sticky street/autocross tires on them rims. I bought my car 2 months ago to the day, had the stockers on for 2 weeks and couldnt believe how much tire spin I had (were the OEM's with 24k on them and down to the wear marks). Figured I would treat the car like my bike and bought the best street/track handling tire I could find: 245/45/17 Bridgestone Potenza RE-01R. Seriously, I can only get them to spin if I try, once warmed up I can launch with 1/2 throttle and be at full throttle in about .5 seconds without any detrimental tire spin - or in other words, the guy in the 90's 911 Turbo all wheel drive that tried to paste me at a stop light had eyes bigger than his brake rotors when i pulled even with him as we crossed the opposite crosswalk. I've used Drag Radials that didn't have this good of traction. Wet traction? 45deg turn by my house on the way to work: stock tires I could take it at right around 50mph in the dry. I take it at ALMOST 50mph in the rain with the 01R's, and 60mph+ slide free in the dry (still pushing the speed, this kind of traction requires proper corner technique that I'm still learning).

The 01R's are also 3/4" wider than stock BTW, and they are gettting hard to find since they were replaced by the Potenza RE-11 which is the same tire but with a different tread for improved steering feel. And I went from an average of 20.5mpg to 19mpg. 
Dunlop Launches a New Star in Extreme Performance Summer Tires

Try looking at the Tire Rack website for there latest Extreme Summer tire test, the tire tech out nowadays is amazing. Tire Testing Search


----------

